# [Resolved] Internet connecting problem



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

Internet Connection Problem


( FMPOV: "Cyrix 6x86MX; 233MHz; 160MB RAM; 12GB HD (3 partitions); 56K Modem; Win 98; IE 6 / OE6 )

i am not able to make a COMPLETE internet connection on my main partition. My modem seems to connect but when i try to open a web page i always get the "The page cannot be displayed" error message.

When i try to open my Outlook Express i always receive the error message: "The host 'mail.alaskalife.net' could not be found. Please verify that you have entered the server name correctly. Account: 'mail.alaskalife.net', Server: 'mail.alaskalife.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 11001, error Number: 0x800CCCOD"

If i switch to my granddaughter's partition i have no problem with my internet connection. (Her partition has its own Win 98 and IE 5.5.)

i have reinstalled Win 98 and installed IE 6 in place of IE 5.5 but still have the problem. i am trying to avoid a "clean" install which i believe means reformatting my C drive.

Any ideas on what my problem may be?

Thanks,


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Ethmer,

It's a Winsock.dll problem.

Reinstall Dial Up Networking.

Good Luck.

spaceman


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

i tried uninstalling and reinstalling Dial Up Networking with a reboot in between but that still didn't solve the problem.

Am still open to suggestions!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Ok, you've got three partitions. Your's, your granddaughter's and someone else's or storage space.?

All three partitions are using the same hardware, modem, line in, etc.?

All three or two of you are using the same ISP. In other words are you all connecting to AOL or AT&T or is your connection to AOL and her's to AT&T?

I'm just trying to get everything straight before going into the possible cause. Are the above statements true? Is there anything else we need to know?


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

The third partition is storage.

My granddaughter's and my partitions use the same hardware, modem, line in, etc. They also use the same ISP.

The only difference is that my granddaughter's has her own WIN 98 operating system and an older version of IE 5.

(The idea was that if she -- age 12 -- got a virus it would only effect her system. But now it is my system that is having some kind of problem and hers that lets me get back on the net!)


----------



## Firejay (Apr 26, 2002)

Down in the lower right corner of your screen. Do you get the two small computers icon? This will only appear if you actually have a connection made through the modem and is normally set as a default for Dial Up Networking. Also have you tried manually creating a connection to the Internet through your dial-up networking icon? Let's work at this step by step.

Make sure the modem connects to the Internet
If so, then we'll work on IE issue.


----------



## Firejay (Apr 26, 2002)

Ok, so we know that the modem hardware itself is operational which now leads back to the Dial Up Networking software and modem drivers on your partition. With separate partitions operating the only commonality is the physical hardware. So what happens when you use Dial Up Networking on your partition?


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

Yes, the two small computers icon appears in the lower right corner and yes we have tried manually creating a connection.

It's like the connection is there but for some reason IE doesn't "see" it.


----------



## Firejay (Apr 26, 2002)

Ok, next step, right click on your IE icon and select properties. On the properties page select the connections tab. Look in the dial up settings screen and the radio buttons below it. Is there a default dial up set on this page? Is it the one that you used to connect to the Internet? If not, highlight the correct one and set it as default. Let us know what's there.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

My modem seems to connect but when i try to open a web page i always get the "The page cannot be displayed" error message. 

When i try to open my Outlook Express i always receive the error message: "The host 'mail.alaskalife.net' could not be found. Please verify that you have entered the server name correctly. Account: 'mail.alaskalife.net', Server: 'mail.alaskalife.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 11001, error Number: 0x800CCCOD"


----------



## Firejay (Apr 26, 2002)

What's the answer to my previous post? Does it show the default connection that you are using to manually connect to the Internet? If it's trying to use an old connection that's no longer available you'll get the errors your posting.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

It shows the correct connection settings. i compared the "settings" in the dial-up settings screens and radio buttons on both my partition and my granddaughter's partition and they are the same settings.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try this. Click on this link to begin a download of a file named:
Whndnfix.zip

http://www.spywareinfo.net/downloads/whndnfix.zip

You will need a program like Winzip to decompress the file. If you don't have one, you can get a free trial which never expires here:
www.winzip.com

Unzip whndnfix.zip and run the file sockfix.exe which will be included in the unzipped folder, by double clicking on it. See if that helps at all.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

i ran the sockfix.exe file. It said:

"Checking winsock2 integrity...
No problem found."


----------



## Firejay (Apr 26, 2002)

Try this link and download DUN 1.4 for Windows 98.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=29412&area=search&ordinal=2


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

i down loaded the DUN1.4 for WIN98 onto my granddaughters desktop then copied it over to my partition and installed it. i then rebooted the computer. It did not correct the problem.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Ethmer, kind of a strange coincidence. Over the weekend I had to rebuild one of my machines. A 98SE with IE6. I have it networked to another machine and used my settings from that machine since I'm sharing the same ISP with both setups. It's an external modem on this machine, an internal on the other but essentially the same.

When I finished, the dial up adapter worked fine. I can connect at my standard speed for my neighorhood, 49,333 and I can connect to the world and download reference updates for AdAware, ftp to my wifes web page using a 3rd party app and download signature updates for NAV but whenI try IE6 I get the exact same error you have.

I didn't have a long time to mess with it but I can see how you could be frustrated. I've set and reset all logical installs of Dial Up, cleared and reinstalled the modem and tonight I'm going to re-install IE6.

OK. Mo. Put that explorer thinking cap on. This is really weird because every setting is definitly correct.

Puters, just when you think you've seen it all.........


----------



## Firejay (Apr 26, 2002)

While not exact on the error, here are more things to look at involving the error.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q308780

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q293402

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q241344


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

The registry error for Winsock2 is a possible. I can ping locally and to an FTP site. This KB article has enough similar symptoms to be worth a try.

I can't remember for sure (you know what it's like when trying to diagnose an error) but I think I did manually enter a URL IP address for Google and received the "Can't locate server" message.

I also notced that when trying a launch of IE to my home page or refresh of a web site that won't display that none of the indicator lights on my external show any activity. For those of you without an external modem that's one nice reason to have one, you can see the data out and data in. Or not.  

The message in this case is hard to catch because it goes by very fast as it's trying to find the page but I get a, "windns" error displayed for a second. Either it thinks DNS should be active or DHCP I don't know.

I'll try the reg hack tonight.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Firewalls have often been a source of odd connectivity issues. If any are installed it is best to disable them or even better uninstall untill the problems are resolved.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

My thinking too Rog. I had installed the latest and greatest ZA and at first disabled it with no luck so I then uninstalled it with no change.

The next step is to see what fingers it left in the registry, win.ini, system.ini, etc., and rid myself of those.

I run ZA, not the latest, on other machines with no problems but who knows maybe the new version is the culprit.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I found one post from a Win200 user who said he couldn't cinnect using the regular route. But, if he started IE from the Win explorer adress bar, that is, typed in an Internet address in win Explorer. it would connect. After that, everything worked. Want to see if that works?

ALso:
http://groups.google.com/[email protected]&rnum=1


> Don't blame you. And can't promise my advice will help, since FS
> have clearly got caching proxy problems (and maybe others as
> well). But might as well try the basics (I'm assuming Win98;
> AFAIK these instructions are also OK for 95 and ME):
> ...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well there may be more than one answer here. I found and corrected my problem last night.

It seems that when I installed the new version of Zone Alarm after the installation of all other programs; IE6, my Win98 Network configuration, all other adapter information based on my previous network assignments and NAV2002 it assigned a proxy server address that was incorrect. It basically caused a loopback.

Now that may be ZA's fault or it may be that since IE6 has a different routine as to where this occurs for dial up and LAN that the 2 just didn't see eye to eye.

It explains why i could get WS_FTP to work and downloads of NAV and out calls like AdAware ref update but no IE connections since it always looked for 127.0.0.1 and went no further.

I don't know if our original poster had a NIC and any adapter settings for an Intranet with his ISP but it may be something to look at with IE6. It may be that any firewall or security software, given the right circumstances, can point toward a proxy server that seems to act like mirror.

Believe me if you think this post is long and confusing you have no idea how long and confusing it was to sort this out  since my network wasn't functioning fully either with change after change to isolate the problem.

Thanks all for working at this and I hope Ethmer gets some satisfaction with his.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

Problem solved. My son, who is computer literate whereas i am not, solved the problem using Firejay's last post. Below is my son's description of how he solved the problem.

Here's how I fixed it:

Using suggestion #3, I tried a few of the steps listed, no success. Step 15 
linked to MS Knowledge Base article Q181599 on how to Remove and Reinstall 
Dial-Up Networking and TCP/IP files. Here's where the fun begins:

I removed all items from the Network dialog box and rebooted;
Upon reboot, had the BSOD (blue screen of death) saying there was "Invalid 
vxd dynamic link call from vsdata95 (01)", could only boot into Safe Mode;
Uninstalled DUN (Dialup Networking);
Followed the MSKB instructions on renaming/replacing the many associated 
files, talk about time consuming!;
Found out the Invalid VXD error was caused by ZoneAlarm, uninstalled it, 
still get the BSOD. So I went to ZoneAlarm's website and found out how to 
COMPLETELY uninstall it, viola, no more BSOD;
Went to reinstall DUN (add/remove programs, windows setup tab, 
communications), but there was no longer a DUN option so I couldn't 
reinstall it!;
Searched the web, couldn't find any solutions;
Finally did a "dirty" install of Windows, and now all is well!


Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Glad to hear that! -- but I wonder now if ZoneAlarm was the cause of the original problem? Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

i think it is a conflict between PC-cillin 6 "Update" and Zone Alarm. i tried again yesterday to "Update" PC-cillin 6 while i was already online (the same thing i think i was doing when the original problem happened). PC-cillin gave me back a couldn't connect message (i was already online). i then found that i again had my problem back.

But, i hadn't rebooted so i simply turned off the computer and restarted it using the reset button. Apparently that prevented any new corrupt file from being saved so when the computer came back up the problem was erased.

Question: In this new case the computer wouldn't accept Ctrl + Alt + Delete so i was forced to use my reset button. If, however, the computer would have accepted Ctrl + Alt + Delete, would that route have also prevented the saving of the corrupt file acquired during that session?


By Ctrl + Alt + Delete i meant where you do it twice and it restarts your computer.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No a "normal" shutdown will preserve data. But you would have had to restart to test the issue -- and I suspect you would have been able to establish a normal connection. However what you could try if that did happen is to restart in MS-DOS mode, enter *scanreg /restore* and select the last registry or one predating the problem. That would roll back any saved data that was stored in the registry.


----------

